# WinCC red. Server - welcher ist der aktive?



## HeizDuese (10 Mai 2008)

Hallo!  Weiß jemand, wie man auf einem WinCC-Server (Variablen/Script C/VBS) feststellen kann, ob die aktuelle Maschine der aktive Server in einem redudaten Verbund ist (der Server, die die Online-Verbindung zu der/den Steuerung(en )hält)?  Von einem Client aus geht das mit Variblen (Servername glaube ich) ganz gut - leider haben die auf den Server immer den gleichen inhalt (auch mit "local" davor).


----------



## Wastel (11 Mai 2008)

Eigentlich laufen im Redundanten-System beide Server fast gleichwertig.
Beide Server haben gleichzeitig eine aktive Verbindung zu den Steuerungen. Auch das Tag-Logging wird z.B. separat aufgezeichnet, nur im Falle eines Ausfalles werden die Server miteinander abgeglichen, aber nur der Zeitraum des Ausfalles. Du kannst auch am Client einen Vorzugsserver auswählen, so kann z.B. Client 1 sich mit dem Master-Server verbinden und Client 2 mit dem "Standby"-Server verbinden.

Standby bedeuted also bei WinCC nicht Ruhezustand, sondern eher passiven Masterstatus. 

Habe gerade leider kein PC mit WinCC zur Hand, aber wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann gibt es beim Server eine Variablengruppe die sich "redundancy" nennt. Dort findest Du eine Variable, die irgendwo die ziffern: *master* enthält. Wenn diese den Status = True hat, weißt Du das der lokale PC der Master ist, beim redundanten Partner muss die Variable logischerweise dann den Zustand = False haben. 

Gruß Wastel


----------



## marlob (11 Mai 2008)

Hi,

zu diesem Thema habe ich schon mal was geschrieben. einfach mal den Links in diesem Beitrag folgen.
* 	WinCC-Server Status abfragen*
Viel Erfolg und frohe Pfingsten


----------



## HeizDuese (11 Mai 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> zu diesem Thema habe ich schon mal was geschrieben. einfach mal den Links in diesem Beitrag folgen.
> *     WinCC-Server Status abfragen*
> Viel Erfolg und frohe Pfingsten



 Danke für Deinen Beitrag, aber soweit war ich schon. Die Abfrage von einem Client aus - kein Problem - aber die Abfrage vom Server aus macht Probleme. In *@RedundantServerState *steht z.B. beim redudanten Partner immer die 2, auch wenn er aktiv wird - diese Varibale ist also keine Aussage, in der Form, wie ich Sie gerne hätte.


----------



## Wastel (12 Mai 2008)

Probier es mal mit dieser Variable: @RM_MASTER


----------



## HeizDuese (13 Mai 2008)

So, ich habe eben nochmals an der Anlage getestet.  
Die Server heißen hier "Server1" und "Server2" (red. Partner).   

Zunächst der aktive Server (Server1):    

```
@RM_MASTER: 0 
@RM_MASTER_NAME: Server2 
@RM_SERVER_NAME: Server1 
@RM_OFFLINE_UA_NAME: 0.0 
@RM_UA_ONL_Rezept: 0
```
der standby-Server (Server2):  


```
@RM_MASTER: 1 
@RM_MASTER_NAME: Server2 
@RM_SERVER_NAME: Server1 
@RM_OFFLINE_UA_NAME: 0.0 
@RM_UA_ONL_Rezept: 0
```
NUN die Daten nachdem ich den Server1 vom Netzwerk getrennt habe (offline, keine Verbindung zur Steuerung, die Clients zeigen an, dass Server2 nun der aktive Server ist): 

Der inaktive Server (Server1):  


```
@RM_MASTER: 0 
@RM_MASTER_NAME: Server2 
@RM_SERVER_NAME: Server1 
@RM_OFFLINE_UA_NAME: 0.0 
@RM_UA_ONL_Rezept: 0
```
Der neue, aktive Server (Server2)  :


```
@RM_MASTER: 1 
@RM_MASTER_NAME: Server2 
@RM_SERVER_NAME: Server2 
@RM_OFFLINE_UA_NAME: 0.0 
@RM_UA_ONL_Rezept: 0
```
Da gibt es also einen Unterschied in "@RM_SERVER_NAME". Leider bleibt der Eintrag so stehen, auch dann wenn der Server1 wieder über Netzwerk verfügt, und die CLients anzeigen, dass Server1 wieder die Daten liefert   Weitere Ideen??


----------



## marlob (13 Mai 2008)

Ich habe noch einen Link gefunden, der dir vielleicht helfen könnte
Wie kann der Redundanzzustand eines redundanten Serverpaares ausgewertet, für übergeordnete Systeme zur Verfügung gestellt und visualisiert werden?


----------



## HeizDuese (13 Mai 2008)

Danke für den Link.
Diese Möglichkeit habe ich mir auch schon "ausgemalt". Der direkte Weg am entsprechenden Server scheint nicht möglich zu sein.


----------

